# welcome to the digital world



## daysquad (Aug 10, 2016)

what do you think of electronic health records? isn't it rad how technology has made our life less chaotic? Gone are the days when health practitioners solely rely on paper charts and medical books to find the best treatment plan for their patients. does your doctor use EHRs?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 10, 2016)

So cool.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 10, 2016)

My doctor carves my charts on stone tablets


----------



## Tigger (Aug 10, 2016)

Ever seen what happens when the EHR goes down?

Talk about less chaos.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 10, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Ever seen what happens when the EHR goes down?
> 
> Talk about less chaos.


Yes. A tornado is less chaos than what happens when an EHR system goes down and everyone is used to using it... It affects more than just than just the nurses and docs doing the charting. It also affects the lab, radiology, Resp. Therapy... and so much more.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm sure STLFD wishes those days were gone.


----------



## ERDoc (Aug 11, 2016)

From a pt care stand point, I really like it.  It's nice to know that the guy with chest pain and an ugly EKG had an ugly EKG 10 years ago.  With the right system, it is so much easier to find what you need and you don't have to try to figure out someone's handwriting.  Having started in the era of written charts, I wouldn't want to go back.  But yeah, when it goes down, it sucks.


----------



## Deola (Oct 1, 2020)

This is very cool, because it reduces the whole bureaucratic process


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 1, 2020)

Are you reviving old posts with no added value or input simply so you can post some scam or pitch? Time will tell...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 1, 2020)

akflightmedic said:


> Are you reviving old posts with no added value or input simply so you can post some scam or pitch? Time will tell...


It's keeping me busy locking these useless bumps.


----------

